# Clinton River Cleanup This Saturday, 9/26/09



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

After Sunday's rain there will be a lot of junk. (there was Monday...what a ride!)

This is a great opportunity to give something back to one of Michigan's gems!

http://www.crwc.org/crwcevents/clintoncleanup.html


----------

